Ask HN: Who has access to Open AI gpt-3? - darepublic
======
catacombs
I'm curious, too. Are all these tweets of people showing off GPT-3
capabilities those who have access to the OpenAI API?

------
joe_the_user
What level compute is needed to run it, also?

